# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Είδη - Ράτσες >  Γαλόπουλα

## giorgos_

Γαλοπουλα νεοσοι μιας ημερας



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ όμορφα και πάρααα πολλά!!!  :Happy: 
Να σου ζήσουν...

----------


## giorgos_

Σ' ευχαριστω Ευθυμη τα μισα πηγαν σε συγγενη. Βγηκαν 5/7 τωρα ειναι θηρια.

----------


## nikoslarisa

::  μπραβο!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

